# I'm 250 looking for full suspension. Budget is 4k



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm 250 lbs I've been riding 29ers steel rigid for the last 5 years or so. I'm specifically looking for a full suspension 27.5 with threaded bottom bracket only. I did some Google search and what came up we're bike brands that I really don't care for. So I was hoping I could get some suggestions here because I'm aware the supply is a bit low and some of these bikes online don't give a full description. Any suggestions would be helpful thank you!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Webco said:


> I'm 250 lbs I've been riding 29ers steel rigid for the last 5 years or so. I'm specifically looking for a full suspension 27.5 with threaded bottom bracket only. I did some Google search and what came up we're bike brands that I really don't care for. So I was hoping I could get some suggestions here because I'm aware the supply is a bit low and some of these bikes online don't give a full description. Any suggestions would be helpful thank you!


Need more Details...... how do you ride, what terrain, how much travel? At 250, there are plenty of options...budget is a big part of it as well...as a big guy....I've found I couldn't tune the lower end dampers well for my weight.


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

BigJZ74 said:


> Need more Details...... how do you ride, what terrain, how much travel? At 250, there are plenty of options...budget is a big part of it as well...as a big guy....I've found I couldn't tune the lower end dampers well for my weight.


Trail, single track bike park. At least 120 travel if not more at 3k max.


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

The bike at this point that I found for the specs that I'm looking at seems to be the Marine rift zone two or three. But I still can't figure out whether it'll handle 250 lb or more but it's right around the specs that I'm looking at.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Webco said:


> The bike at this point that I found for the specs that I'm looking at seems to be the Marine rift zone two or three. But I still can't figure out whether it'll handle 250 lb or more but it's right around the specs that I'm looking at.


Aluminum Rift 2's rear shock runs @ body weight so very tuneable, Carbon 2 runs on slightly higher pressure so if close to 300lbs geared up it's probably close to max psi but workable but ur @ 250lbs so ur fine w/ rear suspension....Geo is solid, fork is budget, shimano 12sp drivetrain is solid for entry level, .but i have no idea on how you ride....sending 20ft gaps at a bike park...... maybe not, everyday trail riding it's a solid first bike. Will stuff wear out or possibly break.....sure, it's possible. Just have fun and ride. Upgrade-able frame so u can tinker with upgrades down the road as needed.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I like the Rift Zone as well for a trail bike but I would not abuse this thing at a bike park weighing in at 250lbs.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Trek fuel ex
Transition scout 
Specialized stumpjumper 

Any one of those would be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for the responses! I've mainly rode steel frames just as a preference. Im not a fan of carbon cause I've been known to crash so I assumed aluminum was a better choice. Does anyone make a steel full suspension bike? Sorry if that's a dumb question but not really well versed in suspension. To add to the bikes I've found is a fezzari abajo peak, its threaded bb, aluminum and great travel for about 2200.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Webco said:


> Thank you for the responses! I've mainly rode steel frames just as a preference. Im not a fan of carbon cause I've been known to crash so I assumed aluminum was a better choice. Does anyone make a steel full suspension bike? Sorry if that's a dumb question but not really well versed in suspension. To add to the bikes I've found is a fezzari abajo peak, its threaded bb, aluminum and great travel for about 2200.


Steel full suspension is harder to come by and more of a boutique thing than a mass produced thing (read: more expensive)

Fezzari has good bikes as well, I'd go with the Delano peak if possible because it's great for everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Webco said:


> Thank you for the responses! I've mainly rode steel frames just as a preference. Im not a fan of carbon cause I've been known to crash so I assumed aluminum was a better choice. Does anyone make a steel full suspension bike? Sorry if that's a dumb question but not really well versed in suspension. To add to the bikes I've found is a fezzari abajo peak, its threaded bb, aluminum and great travel for about 2200.


Check out Ventana Mountain Bikes. If the price is feasible, call and have a talk with Sherwood or Teresa. Yes, they are boutique. However, I've ridden and owned for the past 18 years. They do engineer their frames for your weight and they do have fantastic customer service if you ever need it.


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

My budget went up to 4k today from 3. Still looking for the same specs. The fezzari is 4 months out and marin said some time this month. I just not sure if I'm digging the components on that bike!


----------



## Bill1974 (Jul 15, 2020)

I think just about anything you are looking for is going to have some lead time. I was in a similar search for a new bike last year and went with a Fezzari Cascade peak. More $$$ than I was originally planning on. As long as spending more isn't going to cause financial difficulties for you, you will likely be more satisfied that you got more than you need than if you underspent and the bike underperforms. There are a few other consumer direct option out there. I am ~280 lbs, and 6'2". Somethings to look at before you make a decision is to see what weight the frame and shocks are rated for (you might need to call the mfg). For the most part I think you will be able to find a shock pressures that will work, it might be on the higher end of the acceptable range. Surprised I did not need to go over the max recommendations. If you were looking for a longer travel suspension there are less options and costs really start going up. It will take number of rides to find what works best for you and it will change as your riding style changes as you get more comfortable with whatever you find for a new bike.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bingemtbr said:


> Check out Ventana Mountain Bikes. If the price is feasible, call and have a talk with Sherwood or Teresa. Yes, they are boutique. However, I've ridden and owned for the past 18 years. They do engineer their frames for your weight and they do have fantastic customer service if you ever need it.


Are they shipping bikes with more modern geometry now? Looking at the size/ geometry charts, most of their bikes are listed at 68/ 69 degree head tube angles.

I love Ventana and rode one for years. Great people.


----------



## BigRiderB (Apr 18, 2021)

I ride a 1998 Specialized FSR Sport with Ditch Witch wheels. I used to do singletrack and some 2-4 ft drops when I was 270. I now ride mostly paved/crushed stone distances in the 30-40 mile range with some stronger rubber tires. I don't know if that helps. BTW I ride this rig still at 360 and the bike is fine. I also ride a Mongoose Malus fat bike bc I was worried about being too big for the FSR. I am 6'5" and spent several years out of the saddle due to a dozen operations in my lower torso and groin area. I put on a few lbs due to age, lack of gym time, and zero saddle time for 6 years. Been back in the saddle for 2 years now and other than scar tissue tearing I have no issues with me or the bike. I don't know about geometry or what you "need" to enjoy YOUR ride, but if you aren't competing and are riding bc it is just a fun and awesome way to get out and DO something, ride whatever you can get.


----------



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

BigRiderB said:


> I ride a 1998 Specialized FSR Sport with Ditch Witch wheels. I used to do singletrack and some 2-4 ft drops when I was 270. I now ride mostly paved/crushed stone distances in the 30-40 mile range with some stronger rubber tires. I don't know if that helps. BTW I ride this rig still at 360 and the bike is fine. I also ride a Mongoose Malus fat bike bc I was worried about being too big for the FSR. I am 6'5" and spent several years out of the saddle due to a dozen operations in my lower torso and groin area. I put on a few lbs due to age, lack of gym time, and zero saddle time for 6 years. Been back in the saddle for 2 years now and other than scar tissue tearing I have no issues with me or the bike. I don't know about geometry or what you "need" to enjoy YOUR ride, but if you aren't competing and are riding bc it is just a fun and awesome way to get out and DO something, ride whatever you can get.


I already have a Ridgid 29er that I ride quite often. Just in the market for a full suspension so I have that option. 😊


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Are they shipping bikes with more modern geometry now? Looking at the size/ geometry charts, most of their bikes are listed at 68/ 69 degree head tube angles.
> 
> I love Ventana and rode one for years. Great people.


Only Sherwood can answer your question. I know they offer full custom. If the size doesn't work, I'm 100% certain Ventana can accommodate you. The old school Ciclon (2008) I owned did have custom HT/ST angles. My current (2014) Ciclon is stock.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

A tip regarding warranty coverage is to get written confirmation that your weight is within the designed parameters of that bike.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

My advice is to scroll down to the bike manufacturers section of this forum and just start going through the list to see what you like. That is what I still do, and I've been an active member here for a long time and gone through my fair share of bikes.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

How did we make it all the way down to here without mentioning:









Gnarvana - Custom Builds & Frameset


The Guerrilla Gravity Gnarvana is a long-travel enduro 29" full-suspension mountain bike. This MTB has 160 mm rear travel, using 29" wheels. The Gnarvana frame is manufactured in Denver, CO using Revved Carbon Technology and the Modular Frame Platform.




ridegg.com





Call them and ask.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Whenever you are near the limits weight wise of the suspension there are usually adjustments that can be made with spacers or coils to compensate on any bike. I'm not sure why you feel 27.5 has better weight bearing qualities than a 29r? What is your height? I feel the wheel size is more a geometry driven decision. Most companies these days put 27.5 on their extra sm, small frames though some people just like 27.5 better. Wider rims will stiffen the sidewalls on the tires helping with the extra weight.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm currently 222 (down 15ish pounds) and have been on an Abajo Peak for almost a year. The rear shocks works well with trail riding, and 3' drops, and smaller jumps. But it would for sure be on the upper end of its limits at 250 rider weight. The Cascade Peak (same frame better components) would likely handle your weight a bit better. Or as mentioned the Delano Peak if you want carbon. The biggest limiting factor on any of these bike (and most bikes at this price range) are going to be the wheels. I've had to carefully watch my rear wheel and had a shop tune it twice, to keep it happy when it broke in a bit. 

Call Fezzari. Talk to them, they have great customer service and will help you get the right bike and setup. With their 23 point custom setup, I got the bike and made just a few small tweaks to make it fit. They sent it setup 90% for my fit.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Im 6’, 285lbs and I’m waiting on a ‘22 SC Hightower Al D (aluminum D spec) from my local shop to arrive. Owner said it would handle me no problem and the HT is a great do almost everything bike and it’s in your budget. SC warranty can’t be beat either….


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I love my HT. Super strong and the stock suspension will work for you. Just have to pump the rear shock FOX DPS EVOL up to 300+psi range ( it's limit 350 psi) and run the rebound slow. Some cheap up grades for your size..
Bigger 203mm rotors front and back. These become powerful with the bigger rotor. You just need the caliper adapters which are cheap. And get a SRAM 28 tooth chain ring. The steel one like I have is heavier than the stock Eagle aluminum one, but it's only around $25. So much easier on the steep climbs. I love it! I also have a slightly wider Bontrager 'commuter' saddle because I'm a bigger guy. 

I've always been a stand on the pedals dude on the down hills and even single tracks. My ride quality / feel is probably 80% from the fork. I was recently riding a very long and hot mountain single track look in Lake Tahoe, CA. On the final downhill I was out of water, it was hot and dry, and the trail was a 3 mile downhill single track 'Rock Garden'. I was gassed and thirsty and my wrists were taking a beating. So I sat in my saddle and oh what a difference in ride. I was able to go a little faster and the bike just soaked up the rocks. Most of the pressure was off my wrists. I'm going to start sitting a little on some of the downhill sections


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice. I can’t wait. I figure I’ll eventually upgrade this thing till it has everything the x01 build does lol.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I've been very happy with my 2021 Vitus Escarpe CRX. If you can get one (sign up for email stock notification from chain reaction cycles), I don't think there's better bang for the buck out there right now. Fox factory susp, DT Swiss XM1700 wheelset, and XT drivetrain and brakes for $4300. I got the 29er, but there's also a 27.5" version.



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-vitus-escarpe-29-vrx-2021.html











Vitus Escarpe 27 CRX Mountain Bike (2021)


The All New Escarpe - We've taken everything we loved about our Escarpe platform and made it better. Quick up the hills and even quicker going back down. A true confidence inspiring all mountain trail bike. Our all new Escarpe features a redesigned carbon front triangle paired with an aluminium...




vitusbikes.com


----------



## Shredster305 (Aug 24, 2021)

Webco said:


> I'm 250 lbs I've been riding 29ers steel rigid for the last 5 years or so. I'm specifically looking for a full suspension 27.5 with threaded bottom bracket only. I did some Google search and what came up we're bike brands that I really don't care for. So I was hoping I could get some suggestions here because I'm aware the supply is a bit low and some of these bikes online don't give a full description. Any suggestions would be helpful thank you!


so I know this original post is a little older now but I'm new and have some insight on this. I started at 550lbs worked my way down to about 315lbs and bought a trek fuel ex 9.7 for cat 2 trail riding. Bike was freaking awesome!Super regret selling it but I can't keep multiple bikes. I since have dropped down to 280 lbs, I'm 6'3" and about a month or so ago sold the trek for the new canyon spectral 29 in cf.My advice from all this, every bike is capable. At our weights the rate of wear is higher but it's mtbing! Everything breaks or wears at some point. My thing is look at the category the bike you like is made for and see if that's what you plan on doing. Maybe even do what I did, I got a cat4 bike for cat2 trails. Now I ride cat2 trails 3 times a week. I'll hit cat4 like 4 times in the year. Just my 2 cents and I have yet to have an issue with any bike and carbon fiber at that point! also set your suspension up! I spent the money once in a great shock pump and never looked back. All my bikes have ridden cush!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow amazing job on the weight loss man! And great advice on the bikes! Keep it up!


----------



## Shredster305 (Aug 24, 2021)

Brules said:


> Wow amazing job on the weight loss man! And great advice on the bikes! Keep it up!


🤙🏼🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Stewieftw (Jul 29, 2021)

Webco said:


> I'm 250 lbs I've been riding 29ers steel rigid for the last 5 years or so. I'm specifically looking for a full suspension 27.5 with threaded bottom bracket only. I did some Google search and what came up we're bike brands that I really don't care for. So I was hoping I could get some suggestions here because I'm aware the supply is a bit low and some of these bikes online don't give a full description. Any suggestions would be helpful thank


 27.5 are kinda going out of style not that u cant find them but they are getting more rare.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Yep. Santa Cruz is mulleting most of their 27s! Crazy. My LBS has a 22 Bronson in Gold in the store. Sooooooo tempting but once I’m done with my HT I’ll have 160/150 on the HT so all I will be missing is the mullet. And cascade makes a mullet link for the HT. 😁


----------

